# New Clothing Company - LOCD



## ColoBoarder13 (Oct 15, 2010)

*?*

??????????


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

When you say 'they', you mean 'we', am I right?


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

2 retardly overpriced sweatshirts?
no thanks.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

InfiniteEclipse said:


> When you say 'they', you mean 'we', am I right?


This

Prepare to be criticized:cheeky4:

Honestly though, nothing about those hoodies makes me go, "WOAH, SHIT DAWG, FUCK THIS OTHER CRAP, I WANNA PAY $60 FOR THIS HOODIE". I think the designs are cool and there is a market for them, but they aren't very competitively priced compared to similar items.

If you wanna get your items out there, you are probably going to have to go lowball on the price for a while until you get some sales and merchandise reputation.


----------



## EagleTalons (Oct 10, 2010)

There is really nothing about those hoodies that would make me want to pay $50...


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Well then, good luck to the wilson brothers


----------



## anti-bling (Apr 21, 2010)

the insidious nature of guerrilla capitalism. Marketing like that is such a waste of time and money. Creating fake profiles to 'casually' promote a product, and then even lamer ones to show support.

Find a new job, hopefully one with a little more dignity, please.


----------

